# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  7 целей ИСККОН

## Дмитрий Казиков

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху  :vanca calpa: 

Видел в одном из ваших сообщений, что вы видите 7 целей ИСККОН как две глобальные задачи : создание общества чистых преданных (шуддха-бхакта-самадж) и создание благостной среды, в которой те, кто пока не способны принять чистую преданность, могут постепенно двигаться к этой цели.




> 1. Постоянно и повсеместно распространять духовное знание, знакомить людей с методами духовного возвышения ради восстановления в обществе истинных ценностей, подлинного сплочения людей и достижения мира во всем мире.
> 2. Распространять философию сознания Кришны, изложенную в Бхагавад-гите и Шримад-Бхагаватам.
> 3. Укреплять единство среди членов Общества и приближать их к Кришне, Высшей Личности. Давать им и всем людям осознание того, что каждая душа есть неотъемлемая частица Господа.
> 4. Распространять и вдохновлять движение санкиртаны, или совместного воспевания святого имени Господа, как это раскрывается в учении Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
> 5. Построить для членов общества и всех людей город в одном из святых мест, где проходили трансцендентные игры Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога.
> 6. Объединить членов общества в единую семью и научить их более простому и естественному образу жизни.
> 7. Для достижения вышеупомянутых целей издавать и распространять газеты, журналы и книги


Не могли-бы вы конкретно указать из 7 целей, какие относятся к этим двум задачам.
И если вас не затруднит, можете хотя-бы немного поподробнее про 7 целей рассказать ?

Спасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Простите, ответа ожидать ?  :smilies: 

+ дополню, слышал что целей изначально было 14, и они раскрывают более широко околоведическую проповедь, которую нынче некоторые критикуют.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я отвечу, но позже. Ваш вопрос требует времени, которого у меня сейчас почти нет. На него одним предложением не ответишь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Некоторое время назад в Нац.Совете рассматривали документ под названием "Анализ конституции ИСККОН". Я приведу несколько отрывков из него, чтобы показать, что цели ИСККОН значительно шире, чем мы привыкли понимать.

 Анализ «Конституции ИСККОН»
Шрила Прабхупада вынашивал миссию задуманного им Общества в течение многих лет. Первая доступная нам формулировка этой миссии находится в Уставе «Лиги преданных». (далее «Устав»). Позже, за несколько дней до официальной регистрации ИСККОН в Нью-Йорке он вернулся к этому документу и несколько по-новому переформулировал цели Международного общества сознания Кришны, оставив практически ту же структуру. Этот документ, названный им Constitution of Association (далее «Конституция»), сохранился в его дневнике того времени в записи, помеченной 7 июля 1966. Официально ИСККОН был зарегистрирован через несколько дней, 11 июля. По неизвестным причинам, вероятнее всего, легального характера, в окончательный Устав ИСККОН эти цели вошли в сильно сокращенном виде. Так появились знаменитые «Семь целей ИСККОН», известные каждому последователю Шрилы Прабхупады. 
7 целей ИСККОН.
1) Систематически распространять духовное знание в массах и обучать людей методам духовной практики для восстановления нарушенного равновесия в системе ценностей общества, обеспечения подлинного единства всех людей и установления мира во всем мире.

2) Проповедовать философию сознания Кришны, изложенную в Бхагавад-Гите и Шримад-Бхагаватам.

3) Сблизить членов общества друг с другом и приблизить их к Кришне – изначальному Высшему Существу – , и тем самым дать возможность членам общества и всем людям осознать, что каждая душа является неотъемлемой частицей Бога (Кришны).

4) Распространять и поощрять движение санкиртаны – совместного пения святого имени – , следуя наставлениям Шри Чайтанйи Махапрабху.

5) Построить для членов общества и всех людей город в одном из святых мест, где проходили трансцендентные игры Верховной Личности Бога.

6) Объединить членов общества в единую семью и научить их более простому и естественному образу жизни.

7) Для достижения вышеупомянутых целей издавать и распространять периодические издания, журналы и книги.

Для более глубокого понимания смысла, который Шрила Прабхупада вкладывал в эти семь целей, мы перевели на русский оба программных документа (Устав и Конституцию). При переводе мы старались быть максимально близкими к оригиналу, сохранив специфическое написание и некоторую угловатость языка, присущую особенно первому документу. В переводе для удобства сравнительного анализа сначала приводится статья из Конституции, а затем соответствующая ей статья из Устава (выделена курсивом). Для расшифровки этих положений Конституции и Устава мы привели, помимо цитат из книг и лекций Шрилы Прабхупады, также обширные цитаты из другого программного произведения Шрилы Прабхупады – эссе «Концепция Гита-нагари» (Бэк ту Годхед, 1956г.) и нескольких программных писем Прабхупады – письма Сардару Пателю (28.02.1949), письма в Мемориальный фонд Махатмы Ганди (5.07.1949) и письма Раяраме от 17.10.1968 (так называемая «Программа одухотворения мировой цивилизации»).

Внимательное сравнительное изучение этих программных документов показывает, что Шрила Прабхупада изначально задумывал максимально широкое, открытое миру Общество, с глобальными целями, выходящими далеко за рамки проповеди конкретной религиозной практики. В то же время он оставался целомудренно верен конкретной традиции Гаудия-вайшнавизма, основанного Господом Чайтаньей. Поразительное сочетание максимальной широты и безоговорочной верности конкретной духовной и религиозной традиции – характерная черта видения Шрилы Прабхупады. Это видение он получил от своего духовного учителя (см.сноску 1).  

В реальности очень часто мы можем наблюдать, как люди, сохраняя верность традиции, утрачивают широту и свободу мышления, или, наоборот, в погоне за широтой, утрачивают преданность конкретной традиции и духовной практике, а в конце концов и веру в Бога. Поэтому реализация видения Шрилы Прабхупады, особенно в конкретных обстоятельствах современного мира, раздираемого идеологическими противоречиями, представляется очень непростой и в то же время очень актуальной задачей. Основным конфликтом современности является конфликт между гуманистической (человеко-центрической и, по сути, атеистической) идеологией Запада и фанатичной теоцентрической (и подчас человеконенавистнической) идеологией Востока. Разумному человеку оба взгляда на мир представляются одинаково неприемлемыми. Именно поэтому видение Шрилы Прабхупады, гибко объединяющее в себе либеральную широту и строгую верность высшей цели, имеет такую актуальность. Шрила Прабхупада не скрывал, что его цель – не создать очередное религиозное течение, ограниченное по самой своей природе, а объединить противоборствующие силы в обществе на основе понимания внутреннего единства всех людей в мире. Вот что пишет по этому поводу Сатсварупа Дас Госвами в «Шрила Прабхупада-лиламрите» (т.2):
«Проповедь ИСККОН должна достичь цели, которой не смогли достичь ‘Лига наций’ и ООН – ‘подлинного единства и мира во всем мире’. Последователи ИСККОН должны принести мир людям, пораженным болезнью материализма и сражающимися за существование в этом мире. Они будут ‘систематически проповедовать духовное знание’, знание науки о Боге, не имеющее отношения к сектанстким верованиям этого мира. В июле 1966 г. на свет появилась не новая религия – в это время вечный метод памятования о Боге – санкиртана – был перенесен с Востока на Запад». 

Сноска 1: «Много раз Ом Вишнупад Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур говорил мне: "Шри Сиддханта Сарасвати Прабху пришел на Землю для того, чтобы основать здесь Дайва-Варнашрама-дхарму и Шуддха-Вайшнава Самадж, чтобы проповедовать Шуддха Нам. Эти две миссии поручил ему Сам Гаурасундар"». Бхакти Прадип Тиртха Махараджа, "Джайашри", Воспоминания о Шриле Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуре.

Из этой сноски следует, что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати и Шрила Прабхупада хотели создать не только общество чистых преданных, культивирующих чистое воспевание Святого Имени, но и некую благостную инфраструктуру вокруг этого общества чистых преданных. Это можно назвать варнашрамой или обществом, живущим по принципам гуны благости. Последние годы стали активно развиваться различные проповеднические программы внутри и вокруг ИСККОН, которые ставят себе именно эту цель. Некоторые преданные усматривают в этом что-то чуждое, отличное от высочайшей цели вайшнавов. На самом деле это не так. Кришна вдохновляет нас не только на развитие шуддха-бхакти-самадж, но и на развитие культуры благости, в которой могли бы найти прибежище люди, которые тянутся к чистой и благочестивой жизни, но пока не готовы принять путь чистой преданности Кришне. В связи с этим мне вспоминается история из Чайтанйа-Чаритамриты об уборке в храме Гундича перед Ратха-ятрой. Сначала Господь Чайтанйа вдохновлял всех делать тщательную уборку внутри храма, а потом стал убирать территорию вокург храма, чтобы грязь извне не попала в храм. Если в храме будет чисто, а вокруг - грязно, то эта грязь быстро опять наполнит храм. Но если территория вокруг храма чиста, тогда и в храме будет чище. Подобно этому, если мы занимаемся только увариванием молока и озабочены только воспитанием чистых вайшнавов, но не помогаем окружающим людям подняться хотя бы до гуны благости, то это лишает нас благостной окружающей среды, которая выступает в качестве здорового буфера между обществом вайшнавов и материальным миром. 

Это очень большая тема, но я не смогу ее сейчас развивать по причине большой занятости. Я принял волевое решение значительно уменьшить свое присутствие в интернете, иначе я лишусь остатков своего здоровья и благополучия. Поэтому на вопросы я буду отвечать редко и коротко. Прошу меня извинить за это. У меня нет другого способа спасти себя от лавины писем, просьб, требований, претензий, вопросов, предложений, пожеланий, приглашений и т.д.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Это даже больше чем я ожидал, спасибо вам большое.
Спасибо что не покидаете нас полностью ...  :vanca calpa:

----------

